
Have an ecommerce business idea? Pick the right platform to get started - softprodigy
http://inbound.org/articles/view/top-5-ecommerce-platforms-for-your-online-store
======
NietTim
Wtf is this garbage website all it does is link you to the actual article.

Not to mention that the article itself doesn't even mention bigger e-commerce
platforms like Demandware

~~~
DanBC
When you think an submitted website adds no value over the original source you
can email the mods with a link to the HN thread and a link to the better
source.

They seem responsive and happy to make that kind of change.

